

One SaaS Marketing Experiment Produced These 80/20 Insights… - danhodgins
http://www.saastimes.com/saas-pay-per-click-marketing-experiment-data

======
jtchang
I'm not as familiar with adwords as I want to be. What exactly are the ad
groups? Is it the positioning he is referring to? What exactly is suppose to
jump out at me?

~~~
danhodgins
Adwords accounts are organized differently depending on the industry and/or
products being advertised. Generally, one concept or idea will get it's own ad
group with an associated array of keywords. An ad group is just a concept or a
topic that can be described in different ways by a variety of keywords.

Here's an example to illustrate.

Suppose you were promoting email marketing software for photographers. This is
a discreet concept that can be expressed many ways:

email marketing for photographers email marketing for photographer email
marketing photographer

The single concept, email marketing for photographers would get it's own 'ad
group'. Other related concepts such as email list building for photography
business are unique enough to merit a seperate ad group.

The reason why Adwords is organized this way is to ensure that advertisers are
laser-targeted with relevancy.

It's in both your and Google's best interests to ensure that your Adwords
account is generating as many clicks as possible, and by having separate ad
groups you can custom tailor the ads within each ad group to be super
relevant.

You end up with an army of 'mini sales people' that work 24/7/365. And that's
Adwords alone. When you combine Adwords with SEO and email marketing to drive
conversions you get a very powerful system indeed.

------
danhodgins
I'm always amazed at how an experiment-driven mindset helps uncover pockets of
extreme interest among people clicking carefully-crafted ads or links!

~~~
flippomedia
Interesting article. The cost of the ad reflects it's impact, but what about
other off-beat search terms that might not have the same cost and combined
could yield the same click rates?

